# pic up a 67 atlantica road bike today



## redline1968 (Mar 23, 2012)

i dont know too much except it was purchased in 67 and is all original. has crome lugs and 3spd i think. killer lugs on this thing. idea what this thing is worth?  looks like it can be set up for race also.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 23, 2012)

*67 bike*

looks correct for 65-67. Unique but limited value.  Should sell well on eBay right now as the younger gen. is looking
for the early road bikes. est. Value 200-400. I would price at 400 in my shop.
   Brian


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 23, 2012)

thank you brian for your advise i appreciate it very much   mark.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice bars.  Nice chainguard.  Pretty much nice everything.  Is it French?


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks. its italian made with french parts on it(weird). those bars are cool and it really sets the bike out.  the brake handles are permently mounted to the bars as is the bars to the neck.  the frame is very well done.


----------



## juvela (Aug 4, 2014)

no images showing up for me.  

is it because of age of thread?

iirc there was a u.s. importer for these bicycles in carpenteria, california ~1970.

is atlantica an actual manufacturer or does the badge represent a contract build?

thank you for any information.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry old thread I sold that bike. Mark


----------

